# Another Blue Moon night



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

this time paired with an H. Upmann Mag 46 from 05.... VERY NICE!!!

no orange slice this time....


----------



## GatorMike (Sep 23, 2007)

Gotta love Blue Moon.


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Looks like your lovin those, enjoy bro!


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Damnit, Mario, I gotta get a package off to you!!! Those look like a tasty pairing


----------



## Webmeister (Jun 12, 2007)

Those things are addictive (and I'm not much of a beer-drinker)!


----------



## Mtmouse (Jun 11, 2007)

Well I had a Blue....without the Moon and a RP Edge....ok it was a few Blues:biggrin:


----------



## Skystorm82 (Sep 14, 2007)

Was there a big difference in taste without the orange slice? I've been meaning to pick up some of that beer ever since I saw it mentioned here.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

I bet I can drink more Blue Moon then you Mario.....sorry just couldn't help myself.


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Around here only girls and gay guys drink that stuff.....seriously.
I'll sell a 6 pack of that stuff and if it's a dude he will usually buy a 
pack of clove cigarettes too.


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Around here only girls and gay guys drink that stuff.....seriously.
> I'll sell a 6 pack of that stuff and if it's a dude he will usually buy a
> pack of clove cigarettes too.


Whats good beer round you criddler Miller High Life *the champagne of beer*


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Skystorm82 said:


> Was there a big difference in taste without the orange slice? I've been meaning to pick up some of that beer ever since I saw it mentioned here.


The orange adds a little bit, but it's definately not needed. Blue Moon can stand alone, without training wheels


----------



## Daver3283 (Jul 8, 2007)

Looks nice. I haven't heard of Blue Moon before. I hope you weren't standing alone?


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Whats good beer round you criddler Miller High Life *the champagne of beer*


Outsells everything in my store.
Not what me and the posse drink but....


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

never tried Blue moon


----------



## louistogie (Jun 21, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Around here only girls and gay guys drink that stuff.....seriously.
> I'll sell a 6 pack of that stuff and if it's a dude he will usually buy a
> pack of clove cigarettes too.


ha ha lok ha ha!

:lol:


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl (Feb 19, 2007)

Very nice combo.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

(ON) :Beer Nerd button: 
Ya all need to skip the Blue Moon and go right to the true Hefe beers from Germany. Much more flavor profile and way more body. I have yet to enjoy an American made hefe, and I've had many, in the way I enjoy the German ones.
Look for Paulaner Hefe-Weiss, Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier,
or Schneider Weiss Original. 
Try em and you'll never go back to any moons of blue.
(OFF) :Beer Nerd button:
:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> I bet I can drink more Blue Moon then you Mario.....sorry just couldn't help myself.


LOL....probably can.....based on your avatar...u drunk! LOL


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Around here only girls and gay guys drink that stuff.....seriously.
> I'll sell a 6 pack of that stuff and if it's a dude he will usually buy a
> pack of clove cigarettes too.


I'm not a big beer guy...but I do enjoy beer...just dont know all the brands and details. This is a pretty good beer for sure....not sure if its gay...maybe if we were speaking of ZIMA...then ok...lol


----------



## Lok17 (Jul 31, 2007)

smokin'Jef said:


> (ON) :Beer Nerd button:
> Ya all need to skip the Blue Moon and go right to the true Hefe beers from Germany. Much more flavor profile and way more body. I have yet to enjoy an American made hefe, and I've had many, in the way I enjoy the German ones.
> Look for Paulaner Hefe-Weiss, Weihenstephaner Hefeweissbier,
> or Schneider Weiss Original.
> ...


Try the Sam Adams Hefe... its pretty darn tasty. I like it more then hockershore personaly (only true german hefe I have found)


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I'm not a big beer guy...but I do enjoy beer...just dont know all the brands and details. This is a pretty good beer for sure....not sure if its gay...maybe if we were speaking of ZIMA...then ok...lol


I'm not sure if it's a national thing but it's totally taken Zima's spot as the gayest adult beverage in this area. I'm not a fan but I drink Ales and Stouts and loath Wheat beers, so...


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Try the Sam Adams Hefe... its pretty darn tasty. I like it more then hockershore personaly (only true german hefe I have found)


I have been hearing a lot of good things about Shiner's Wheat.


----------



## smokin'Jef (Jul 2, 2007)

You can pass on the Shiner stuff. Boring...
The mention of Sam Adams hefe may be a good one to look for if ya like those wheat beers. 
I'm much like Nick and not a big fan of wheat beers, especially hefes. However I do really like the Dunkels! 
Hacker-Pschorr out of Germany is OK by German standards; however their O-fest is solid, but Franziskaner and Ayinger are others to try and worthy German breweries.
Everything I've had from Ayinger is great stuff.


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> I'm not sure if it's a national thing but it's totally taken Zima's spot as the gayest adult beverage in this area. I'm not a fan but I drink Ales and Stouts and loath Wheat beers, so...


I had no clue.....lol


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

Maduro PiPs said:


> I had no clue.....lol


Just don't get it in a bar...unless you're looking for another trip to the Blue Oyster. :biggrin:


----------



## Tha Criddler (Jul 26, 2007)

smokin'Jef said:


> You can pass on the Shiner stuff. Boring...
> The mention of Sam Adams hefe may be a good one to look for if ya like those wheat beers.
> I'm much like Nick and not a big fan of wheat beers, especially hefes. However I do really like the Dunkels!
> Hacker-Pschorr out of Germany is OK by German standards; however their O-fest is solid, but Franziskaner and Ayinger are others to try and worthy German breweries.
> Everything I've had from Ayinger is great stuff.


I've not had very good luck w/ Ayinger, though I've only tried two.
They were much too sweet.


----------



## wacbzz (Aug 19, 2007)

Lok17 said:


> Whats good beer round you criddler Miller High Life *the champagne of beer*


Hell yeah...nothing like drinking a cold High Life after trolling the woods for strangers or coming out of the mines after a hard days work...:biggrin:


----------



## Maduro PiPs (Jul 5, 2007)

Tha Criddler said:


> Just don't get it in a bar...unless you're looking for another trip to the Blue Oyster. :biggrin:


LOLOLOL


----------

